# Contamination trap on WH ??



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone ever hear of this?

Quoting a WH change out and they asked if I install a contamination trap as one other company included this in their quote.......is there such a thing or should I tell him to put his boots on?

(this is on the water supply, not a sediment trap on the gas line)


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Unless he installs a strainer i dont know what hes talking about.


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never heard of it! (not saying that much)


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nothing in the UPC about it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now under sink insta-hot tanks do have a filter system, are you sure they were not talking about that, that is as close to it as I can think of.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like snake oil.

Have the client get a detailed explanation of the proposed "contamination trap". 

Maybe you could build a fraud case.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, they exist. I installed one once several years ago. It was made by American water heater company (the only thing I would install from them). I would offer it if I could still find them but American, I believe, no longer sells them. I never knew of another brand. I can't tell you precisely how it works because I am not certain but it is supposed to reduce scale inside the tank and I am only guessing here but it may act like a slow release salt softener. Since it is closed it would have a limited lifetime and therefore need to be replaced at some point. Someone else may have more experience with them and if anyone knows where they can be found please pm me with that info. This is not a necessary item (necessary in terms of code requirements) but if used may extend the life span of water heaters.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Google is your friend: Contamination trap


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinking more in the lines of a Lime Fighter like American included on all of their DSID heaters.

Mark


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Herk said:


> Google is your friend: Contamination trap


This is not what I was referring to. What is pictured is simply a sediment filter. I think Utah more accurately described what I was talking about. I'm pretty sure that "lime fighter" is what American called their product. If anyone knows where to find them or something similar, I'd like to know.

I have no idea what your competitor is calling a contamination trap.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you sure he doesn't mean a drip leg on the gas inlet?? Required in some jurisdictions, widely ignored here in San Diego.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is what a plumber in New York is calling a Contamination trap http://www.waterheaters.com/up_waterheaters_safety.html


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Here is what a plumber in New York is calling a Contamination trap http://www.waterheaters.com/up_waterheaters_safety.html


That is merely a 5 micron sediment filter and is virtually worthless with respect to hard water sludge in the bottom of a water heater. My understanding is that the minerals are dissolved in the water and precipitate out as the temperature increases. Since they are dissolved when they enter the tank, a simple sediment filter will do nothing. So if this is what they are selling, while it will do no harm, it really won't help either with respect to keeping sludge out of the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Sewer Ratz said:


> Here is what a plumber in New York is calling a Contamination trap


You just linked to the same page I did.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok let me correct something. The device that is pictured looks like a 5 micron sediment filter but may not be. If in fact that's all it is then it will not do much for the water heater. If however it does have some type of scale prevention then it would have some value and I would be interested. The description of the pictured device only refers to sediment and not the source or type of the sediment. There is particulate matter (sediment) in city water (and certainly well water) which will be filtered out by a simple sediment filter but this is a miniscule fraction of what collects in the bottom of tanks.


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies...

Google....didn't even cross my mind, thought you all here where a better source

I assume that link is what they are refering too, but I don't think it will be too useful.

It's not the drip leg, which we are required to do here.

It is for sure on the water inlet.

I was pondering the snake oil theory myself.

the one detail I left out as it might bias others (and me) is the other company is local BF.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The American LimeFigther was suppose to cut the amount of debris in the bottom of your tank and they would void the warranty if they supplied it and you did not install it. 

Mark


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Yes, they exist. I installed one once several years ago. It was made by American water heater company (the only thing I would install from them). I would offer it if I could still find them but American, I believe, no longer sells them. I never knew of another brand. I can't tell you precisely how it works because I am not certain but it is supposed to reduce scale inside the tank and I am only guessing here but it may act like a slow release salt softener. Since it is closed it would have a limited lifetime and therefore need to be replaced at some point. Someone else may have more experience with them and if anyone knows where they can be found please pm me with that info. This is not a necessary item (necessary in terms of code requirements) but if used may extend the life span of water heaters.


If indeed the item adds something to the water, then backflow prevention is an issue.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

RDW 920 said:


> the one detail I left out as it might bias others (and me) is the other company is local BF.


Set up a little mystery shopping. Cost ya a couple bucks but you could pull it off.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Herk said:


> You just linked to the same page I did.


Yep I did , sorry about that. I was not paying 100% attention to things that day.

Noritz has an item they claim is to help with scale and build up called the ScaleShield. http://www.noritz.com/homeowners/products/accessories/1/ scroll down


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not really. Most of those anti-scale additives are food grade.


Regulator said:


> If indeed the item adds something to the water, then backflow prevention is an issue.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not familiar with UPC or IPC requirements on water treatment apparatus, but where I am, the code requires that:
"A water treatment device or apparatus shall not be installed unless unless it can be demonstrated that the device or apparatus will not introduce substances that may endanger health." So food grade would have to proven.

In addition to plumbing code, many municipal water bylaws require backflow protection where any substances are added to the water regardless of the nature of the additive. So premise isolation (containment) would be required where such bylaws exist.

Also, if the additive is acceptable for human consumption but can alter the taste, color and or odor, it is determined a minor hazard and a backflow device is required.


----------

